
The FBI, Credibility, and Government - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/147045002381/the-fbi-credibility-and-government
======
MrZongle2
_" The alternative was the head of the FBI deciding for the people of the
United States who would be their next president."_

I like Scott Adams, but he's dead wrong here.

Last I heard, the Sanders camp hasn't conceded defeat. Neither major political
party has held their convention and officially chosen their nominees.
Additionally, there are a fair number of third parties available.

And if all the above didn't apply and Adams was otherwise right, there _still_
would be one individual besides Comey who would be responsible for "choosing"
the next President of the United States: _the individual at the center of the
controversy_ who, even if innocent, has done almost _nothing_ to avoid such an
egregious appearance of impropriety.

------
pasbesoin
On the one hand, I understand the rationale. I even remember something similar
being written into an episode of "The West Wing".

On the other hand, the U.S. citizenry has had it "up to here" with "too big to
fail".

Too big to fail politics? Political careers? (Not to mention all the other
"too big to fail' careers we seem to have, these days, particularly at the
top.)

Enough.

